# Source Iggy for Kaman



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a inside source saying this will be done either Wednesday or draft day. Looks like Kaman and Aminu for Iggy and Speights. The trades will also have the us swapping our 2nd round picks with each other. Stay tuned.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If the Clippers can get Iggy while keeping Minny's 2012 pick I really like this deal for them. I've been highly critical of Iggy's fit with LAC in the past, but if all it costs you is Kaman and Aminu(I assumed it would be more) then it's a worthwhile deal. I still think this creates an issue with perimeter spacing unless you play Mo Williams starters minutes at the expense of Bledsoe, but all in all the Clips will be a much improved team.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

good deal


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

If this is the deal I hope new ownership of the Sixers fires Thorn and Stefanski.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Coatesvillain said:


> If this is the deal I hope new ownership of the Sixers fires Thorn and Stefanski.


If this is the deal I'd venture to guess that Sixers ownership is the driving force behind it, Philly saves a ton of money with this trade.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

This is a bad deal for Philly. He's worth more than Chris Kaman I think it's hard to argue against that. :2ti:


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

thaKEAF said:


> This is a bad deal for Philly. He's worth more than Chris Kaman I think it's hard to argue against that. :2ti:


The problem is that he makes so much money heading into a summer where most teams are afraid to take on salary commitments. If Philly was willing to take back an unfavorable contract in return then they'd be able to get much more than Kaman and Aminu. However, getting more than an expiring and a mediocre prospect is going to be difficult, considering the inflated value expirings are going to have this coming year and the fact that the impending lockout is pressuring some GM's to get their teams set sooner rather than later.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like the Clippers will finally make it back to the postseason if this is true.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Bogg said:


> The problem is that he makes so much money heading into a summer where most teams are afraid to take on salary commitments. If Philly was willing to take back an unfavorable contract in return then they'd be able to get much more than Kaman and Aminu. However, getting more than an expiring and a mediocre prospect is going to be difficult, considering the inflated value expirings are going to have this coming year and the fact that the impending lockout is pressuring some GM's to get their teams set sooner rather than later.


The Sixers are getting lowballed by everyone. If they make a deal with no draft picks involved they lose this trade. Kaman won't open up enough space to really make the Sixers players in anything. Doesn't make them better short or long term.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Aminu is a good prospect, but this deal sucks for Philly.

Mo Williams/Gordon/Iguodala/Griffin/Jordan and Bledsoe, Foye and Gomes off the bench, with Minny's #1 next year? Clipps would be in a great spot.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Now they need to have learned their lesson and not trade that pick :laugh:.

But really though, if they can get a legit playmaker in the next draft they'll be straight.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Coatesvillain said:


> The Sixers are getting lowballed by everyone. If they make a deal with no draft picks involved they lose this trade. Kaman won't open up enough space to really make the Sixers players in anything. Doesn't make them better short or long term.


Again, they're getting lowballed because they want cap relief and a guy on a rookie deal for a player who, while being extremely useful, is also very overpaid. This really isn't the summer to be trying to get someone else to take on your big, long-term deals. Whether or not this makes the Sixers better in the long term(assuming that this rumor is even true) all depends on what they do with the cap savings. Remember, the Pau Gasol deal wasn't supposed to make the Grizzlies better in any way, shape, or form, right up until it did.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They aldreay have a Kaman pretty much.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Guess it didn't happen


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

**** my source


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

I like the Leslie pick though


----------

